# Balrossie School, Kilmalcom - Sept 2012



## Stussy (Oct 3, 2012)

Another visit on a recent road trip with JFRsteve, also met up with Scattergun and a non member.

The day turned up being pretty miserable with pouring rain to start the explore, and got soaking wet on the hike to this explore!

Balrossie School was originally built as an orphanage by The Sailors Orphans Society of Scotland. It was designed by Glasgow Architect, David Barclay and built in 1898-1899. Money to build the orphanage was raised by various donors and was designed to home 82 boys and 32 girls.

It remained an orphanage until the 1930's, when it was purchased by The Boys Brigade and utilised as a training centre. In the 1960's, it was converted to a List D, residential school for boys. The school closed in 1997 and has been on the market for sale with planning consent for a large housing scheme,

Couple external shots of the school










First floor gym hall, the floors look very unstable but well supported from the ground floor






Stage lighting






Just a little bit of dampness visible...






Dorm Room with steel security shutters






Pink Corridor






Contender for toilets of the year??






Main stairwell, unfortunately stair leasing to the tower had mostly collapsed, would've been one hell of a view!






Kitchen's






Dining Hall & Gym Hall supports






Did you attend the lesson?






Dead end stairs










Abandoned School playground









Thanks for looking!


----------



## darbians (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job! I'm loving the roundabout shot.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 4, 2012)

It's amazing how fast buildings fall apart in Britain. Only 15 years since that school was in operation, and it doesn't appear that vandalism caused most of the damage. I guess its just the natural effects of the weather. Do you have any idea how much they want for it?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting looking site, those toilets are in a right state!

Cheers for posting


----------



## Stussy (Oct 4, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> It's amazing how fast buildings fall apart in Britain. Only 15 years since that school was in operation, and it doesn't appear that vandalism caused most of the damage. I guess its just the natural effects of the weather. Do you have any idea how much they want for it?



No idea am afraid, there was a sign on the gate as well, but i can't remember what it said. it was for sale with a company in Ireland, but have no ideas on the latest developments on the place.


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome shots again mate. Just catchin up on all the reports, hence the sudden forum activity. Hope mine turn out as good, if I ever get round to editing them


----------



## Skin ubx (Nov 15, 2012)

The place with the mystery signature - if anyone ever finds the true heritage and meaning of it Id love to know, its bugged me for years


----------



## Stussy (Nov 15, 2012)

Skin ubx said:


> The place with the mystery signature - if anyone ever finds the true heritage and meaning of it Id love to know, its bugged me for years



Supposedly the signature is of James Coats, who with his brother Peter, they formed J & P Coats.


----------



## Skin ubx (Nov 15, 2012)

Ive followed that line of reasoning but there are flaws in the story and you still need to look at that signature with a very open mind to see a "J.C"


----------



## Stussy (Nov 15, 2012)

Skin ubx said:


> Ive followed that line of reasoning but there are flaws in the story and you still need to look at that signature with a very open mind to see a "J.C"



I just edited the reply with a pic which kind of has a similar symbol, surprising there isn't much on the story!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 15, 2012)

Excellent imagery, the outside shots of the playground have especially fabulous colours


----------



## Stussy (Nov 15, 2012)

Extract from Historic Scotland.



> Built as an orphanage by the Sailors & Orphans Society of Scotland. This was the first orphanage to be built by the society, and previous to its completion the society had housed its orphans in rented accommodation. Money for the building was donated by "several donors", including one anonymous benefactor who gave £3500: the deliberately obscure inscriptions on the Girls' Villa and garden building are probably the monogram of this person. The architect of the building is given in the Glasgow Advertiser article as H and D Barclay, but as Hugh Barclay died in 1892, this is probably the sole work of his younger brother David. The Barclay brothers specialised in school design, and were responsible for a large number of schools in and around Glasgow, including Glasgow Academy; their most prominent building, however, was Greenock Municipal Buildings.
> The orphanage was designed to house 82 boys and 32 girls. The principle building contained accommodation for 50 boys in the left wing and 32 boys in the right wing, each wing forming a separate house with its own dormitories, dining room, playshed and other accommodation. The central tower contained administrative offices, with stores on the ground floor and a water tank at the top. The large gabled section that runs through the centre of the block contained a large hall for assemblies, services, teaching, and other similar activities. Girls were housed separately in the villa to the North of the main building. The exact purpose of the ornamental square building in the garden is unknown. It appears from the stonework that the roof of this building has been raised at some point.



Doubt no-one will ever know for sure!


----------



## Skin ubx (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep thats the mystery. Ive read quite a few articles on this place and Ive seen Historic Scotland arent even sure. Thats what fascinates me tbh. A mysterious benefactor whom allowed his inscription carved in stone on the building and somehow at the same time remained anonymous. Has always annoyed me and left a loose end on this place in my eyes. Been up to it so many times now and just stared at the carved signature on both buildings.


----------

